# Wood Hauler II



## Wood Junkie (Mar 2, 2008)

Well I promised a pic when I figured out how to resize these buggers,so here it is. This is my new to me wood beater/horse hauler. I desperately need tires for this beast (been stuck three times already) but not a bad runner for $2k. I't has a 360 w/ A/T and 190k on the clock when purchased. I've put about 2k miles on it so far. It runs and shifts great. I get around 11 to 13 mpg. Some M/T's, and a winch are on my list. I also need a headache rack. Anyone know where to find those? Thanks for all the help/suggestions on the purchase!


----------



## redprospector (Mar 2, 2008)

Man, that is one good looking truck you've got there. Looks a little like mine. 

Andy

http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h241/redprospector/HaulingLogs014-1.jpg


----------



## Wood Junkie (Mar 3, 2008)

LoL....looks like you have an extra set of wheels in the back....and a little more torque under the hood. Diesel?
Well I couldn't complain for the money,and it will do all that I need.


----------



## redprospector (Mar 3, 2008)

Yea, I paid a little more than 2k for mine. The diesel cost, but pay's off if you're pulling a lot.
All that aside, it's still a nice looking truck. 

Andy


----------



## Wood Junkie (Mar 3, 2008)

Well thanks, seems to be a rugged model too. I'll be looking for the Cummins version in a couple of years. Maybe you'll be ready to sell your's by then!


----------

